# How do your orgasms feel? Please describe them.



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

android654 said:


> Se complique? Non.
> 
> If a child is the product of their parent, and in this case the parent is an orgasm, the product would be semen/vaginal secretions. Us young folk call it cum.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


>


Maybe if your spelling wasn't off for the context of the joke, it wouldn't have shot over my head.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The misfires are causing this thread to prematurely derail, take your hand off of the neck.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

as in INFJ......masturbation is not my thing. I have to really love the other person....when I've had an orgasm, it's because I felt completely comfortable with that person and trusted him. I was turned on by our passion and by the fact that he looked at me like he was in-love with me and belonged to me......so, when he was pleased by what I did.....I got off on that. -we actually had a couple of simultaneous orgasms that happened 2 times....but it was when we both let go and dropped our guards. -felt so freeing and amazing, because I felt we were truly one. -if that makes sense? -if the guy is guarded or just wanting a "quickie" its not at all fun. -and I feel like he's just using me.....even if you only have 10 min or less....there's still a way to have passion and show each other trust and be free together.....


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I best describe this through interpretive dance.

However, @tuna, in response to your Q, I actually see the night sky


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

musician gal said:


> *as in INFJ......masturbation is not my thing.* I have to really love the other person....when I've had an orgasm, it's because I felt completely comfortable with that person and trusted him. I was turned on by our passion and by the fact that he looked at me like he was in-love with me and belonged to me......so, when he was pleased by what I did.....I got off on that. -we actually had a couple of simultaneous orgasms that happened 2 times....but it was when we both let go and dropped our guards. -felt so freeing and amazing, because I felt we were truly one. -if that makes sense? -if the guy is guarded or just wanting a "quickie" its not at all fun. -and I feel like he's just using me.....even if you only have 10 min or less....there's still a way to have passion and show each other trust and be free together.....


There is no correlation between MBTI type and masturbation. I guarantee you.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

@Fizz: I didn't say there was a correlation. I'm just saying that as an INFJ, that my desire is for a deep relationship and sex is part of that for me....and sex with pleasing the other person and feeling that connection is what gives me orgasms....not self pleasure. -I have to have a man....I have no interest in masturbation....that is just me. -I get off more on seeing the man enjoying it and my ability to be unique and feel what he wants without him having to tell me.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> I'm not going to try to be a poet here.
> 
> It feels like that feeling you get in your belly when you're on a rollercoaster, but instead of in the belly it's in the vagina.


This exactly. Except more intense than any rollercoaster I've ever been on.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm if it's a good one it's kinda like WHAAAOOOOOOO! followed by being weightless and snuggled by a billion warm, fluffy clouds made of pure sex and I _never_ want to leave.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

musician gal said:


> @Fizz: I didn't say there was a correlation. I'm just saying that as an INFJ, that my desire is for a deep relationship and sex is part of that for me....and sex with pleasing the other person and feeling that connection is what gives me orgasms....not self pleasure. -I have to have a man....I have no interest in masturbation....that is just me. -I get off more on seeing the man enjoying it and my ability to be unique and feel what he wants without him having to tell me.


That's a personal preference and still doesn't have anything to do with MBTI. I'm ESTP but that doesn't mean that my type is an indicator of the types of relationships I prefer. Anything that is assumed about a type and relationships is a generalization/stereotype. I'm sure there are plenty of INFJs on this site that would be OK with no-strings attached sex.

I'm not intending to attack here, I'm just pointing out that MBTI doesn't have to do with love life. It's the process of taking in and processing information.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*looks at talk of vaginal orgasms*

*feels depressed*

*leaves thread*

sigh.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

@Fizz, we will have to agree to disagree. The question asked how we felt......I explained it. -It doesn't matter to me if you don't approve or think you're right and I'm wrong. -and if you are not meaning to "attack" then don't do it. -My opinion is that I don't like hook-ups or masturbation and orgasms for me happen within the context of a meaningful relationship. -I don't care if you want or like to have no-strings attached sex. -our standards are different. -So, why don't you answer the intended question instead of wasting my time and going after me and "correcting" me.....this is a question aimed at individual experiences not a forum to argue. -find someone else to correct. I don't waste time in that and won't respond to any more of ur comments and quotes. -stand up and state your own experience instead of avoiding the question and going after me.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

android654 said:


> If orgasms are God, and Jesus is his son, then is Jesus just cum?



That would make Mary...cock and balls?


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anybody experienced an orgasm while under the influence of marijuana? It's really great. It's as if time freezes at the peaking moment of orgasm and stays there for an extra five seconds. 

And the peak is about twice as intense as usual.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

DDrokenss said:


> Has anybody experienced an orgasm while under the influence of marijuana? It's really great. It's as if time freezes at the peaking moment of orgasm and stays there for an extra five seconds.
> 
> And the peak is about twice as intense as usual.


Yep definitely more intense.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

^ Was expecting INxPs.


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2011)

When I have an orgasm, it feels like a buildup of pleasure in my center and then all of a sudden it spreads out through my entire body, yet I feel cold and hot at the same time. I don't scream or see stars or anything but I do shake a lot, and it feels like I'm weightless or in zero gravity. 

But after I have an orgasm I can't have another one for a while. In fact, after that the very idea of sex disgusts me. I just want to go to sleep. So it's kind of like the best cure for my insomnia ever.

I can't have vaginal orgasms though. I've tried. I just don't feel anything. No pleasure, no pain, no nothing. So I rely on clitoral orgasms.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Pretty tough to describe satisfactorily. Physically, the it's building and building, and getting closer to a climax (one of the more appropriate terms out there), at which point I'm no longer in control and my body basically tenses and then spasms as there's an ecstatic sexual explosion and release. I'm always sweaty, out of breath and a bit light-headed and also high on endorphins, aka a runner's high (a fucker's high?) and essentially collapse. 

All things being equal, the rougher the sex or the longer I've gone without or the more passionate and animated my lover (including especially her building and climaxing with me), or of course any combination of those, the more this is true. 

That about exhausts my capacity to describe it.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> There is no correlation between MBTI type and masturbation. I guarantee you.


Im with @musician gal on this one.
I think she was merely staying extra information which some, including you, might find trivial while others, such as her self, might not.
Even if there is no statistical evidence _as of yet_ - some people might still find it interesting to still look for hidden correlation, though quite possibly in vain.
There has been a thread about this discussion before: 
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/52149-mbti-libido-there-any-connection.html
Considering people disagreed about whether or not there was a connection between libido and MBTI (and so quite possibly between masturbation and MBTI) I'd say you can't conclude yet that there is a connection or not.

Anyway - as for my personal experience;
For the sake of this thread I just did the required 'experiment' but the 'physiological parameters' (whether I was horny or not) wouldn't allow a splashing result. Considering those parameters are different in every experiment I think I might update this post showing the results with their respective parameter.
I'll range the horniness from 1-10 xD;
5: The main pleasure was felt in my little Wobzter's glans only during the experiment - as I got closer to the climax it was gaining surface to reach more of my little Wobzter, but it wasn't getting over it entirely at all. During the climax it felt like a bit of a relief-kind-of-feeling you get after going to the toilet sometimes XD. But I'd consider the most pleasure to be just before the climax; it was a bit of a sweet tension like feeling, I guess.

Well, would this result be appropriate to read for minors ;P?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Wobzter The MBTI is usually a self-test and quite subjective. There really isn't a lot you can go off of when you try to use it to find a correlation. This isn't like comparing blood type and preferred diet (fats, sugar/carbs, protein, etc). Your blood type isn't going to change, most of the people involved with MBTI don't get the appropriate type the first time around. And more often than not, they do not pay attention to the cognitive functions. Which should give a better indication of whether or not someone is typed correctly.

I also often see people using their type either as an excuse for their behavior. Every single quirk and tick cannot be explained by MBTI but there sure are a lot of people who want it to be. Rather than letting it continue, I remind people that MBTI is a theory and not to take it so seriously.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Like this XD


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

I want to have one right now so I can pay attention to the sensations instead of trying to remember it, but I'm at work right now. Actually, that's not really an excuse for me, as I've masturbated many times here at my computer at work (I'm good about the mess and not getting it in my boxers or anything else except for the paper towel I get from the bathroom beforehand). I've even done it with my co-worker in the room on his computer and he didn't even know.

But, I'm not really in the mood right now. I kinda have to pee. I'm hungry and eating breakfast my wife just brought me and listening to Jamrioquai. It wouldn't be nearly as satisfying right now than, say, after a day of work when most people have already left and I don't have to be all worried about being caught. I may do it when I go home for lunch since my wife will be visiting with her cousin today. Stay tuned.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I have synesthesia so this probably won't make sense to anyone but me, but they feel very white.


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

@Fizz

True. Very true.
But perhaps people who are prone to type themselves as being someone who "plays first then works" rather than "works first then plays" (P rather than J, I think) (and yes, this typing is subjective) are more prone to masturbate. In this case P-prevalence and masturbation do correlate. 
I'm not stating that this correlation exists, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is a correlation (albeit for no apparent reason) between the answers given in _some_ of the questions and whether or not somebody likes masturbation. 
People who do more masturbation have higher levels of either testosterone or estrogen (relative to those who don't and on average) These hormones have effect on your brain, which in turn might make you type yourself differently.


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, I just did it. Everyone has left for the day, so I just brought up my folder of 297 images that met my standards out of the thousands and thousands of images I downloaded with a program from 4chan's /s/ and /e/ sections.

The first sign I got that I'm was getting close was a small feeling at the base of my penis. It felt sort of like I had to pee, but it was slightly different. The first several times I masturbated as a kid in my bed, I thought I peed. The feeling is a smoother feeling. Having to pee is uncomfortable. Getting close is more of a soothing sort of having to pee feeling. As I got closer, the feeling got stronger. I thought I felt a slight flush in my head (the one on my shoulders) like a very slight feeling of hanging upside down, but I wasn't sure. It then built up and I came. The orgasm itself was a more soothing version of going pee, however I was still stroking, so the pleasurable feeling of that was combined with it and intensified. I might have felt some tingles in my toes, but that might have been because I was sitting and putting pressure on my legs. I also felt a slightly stronger flush in my head. The overall sensation feels very good. Then it was done I felt relieved.

Okay, @Kayness, try masturbating to _that._


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Elaminopy said:


> @Kayness, try masturbating to _that._


@Fizz, this is all your fault.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! The descriptions from queendom.com make me think "Have I EVER had an orgasm before??""

I've never had lightning rod orgasms. Mine (at least I thought so) were more I don't know how to describe? That's sad. I'd say- nice but not to that extreme-rainbows and all (although- I heard when people are high- sex can be a totally different dimension).

Oh- and I never really understood how people can defocate in each others mouths during sex- that's just.. woaaahh skats and golden showers 2 8(


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> Wow! The descriptions from queendom.com make me think "Have I EVER had an orgasm before??""
> 
> I've never had lightning rod orgasms. Mine (at least I thought so) were more I don't know how to describe? That's sad. I'd say- nice but not to that extreme-rainbows and all (although- I heard when people are high- sex can be a totally different dimension).


Well, I've had orgasms that made me go 'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!' before. These people are just a little more eloquent.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Who said:


> I have synesthesia so this probably won't make sense to anyone but me, but they feel very white.


One of the single greatest things I've ever read on this forum. No, in my entire life.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

I have given myself one to a point where i almost passed out, and they kinda feel like seizures


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.theviraltrend.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/e30e3543ut-a-condom.jpg

A picture speaks more that 1000 words!


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

It is indescribably awesome. Either you know or you don't.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

My mind falls away and all conscious thoughts escape me. My body takes total possession of my being. I feel like I'll probably break apart into little pieces and never be back together. Every muscle in my body tightens in perfect rhythym, and I scream like hell. I become the very best parts of me and the worst all at once. I'm an animal and a philosopher, and the world becomes complete. My toes curl, my body shakes, my muscles are so tight that it hurts (almost). I feel like I'm falling and sprinting for my life and then *BOOM* the moment breaks and I crash back down, my muscles release, and I can think and analyze again.

Orgasm is the perfect escape.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

*Reads female responses*

*Jealous*


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

*reads female responses*

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

@Elaminopy well, my boyfriend made me swear never to release the videos...

JOKING!


----------



## Elaminopy (Jun 29, 2011)

red_1038 said:


> @Elaminopy well, my boyfriend made me swear never to release the videos...
> 
> JOKING!


Oh, you're joking? So you can release them?

That's funny. Even if you weren't joking, it would be my wife who would be making _me_ swear not to release them (however since she is even uncomfortable with me taking sexy pictures of myself for her, there's no way in hell there are any videos of us).


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

Sex for me is almost psychological. Pleasure received is directly related to pleasure given. I try to get into their headspace and imagine how they are feeling in that moment. My ultimate goal is to climax together and when that happens it's better than anything else I can imagine. I kinda see it as the ultimate manifestation of love. I guess I'm not actually answering the question, but that's because an actual orgasm varies greatly. Sometimes they're great and sometimes they're exceptional.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

tnredhead said:


> I've always heard orgasms described as the building of tension. I would describe it as more of a warmth than tension, but it is a warmth that builds and needs to be released just the same. The warmth starts from the center of my body and travels outward until the final release. The warmth is so powerful that it feels like it may build to the point where I can't take it anymore, but it never does. It hits the perfect level and then releases throughout my body in waves. The release is never all at once, but always in waves and always throughout my entire body...
> 
> I never see "stars" or "white heat" etc either.


Something very similar to this,it builds from small ripples to big waves throughout my body and I feel a warm glow radiating from the centre of my very being.I can have multiple orgasms and they seem to get stronger the more I have.Then slowly tapering off as I near my climax.I am also a gusher and need lots of towels as it seems that I have a never ending fountain of love juice inside me.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Kuthtuk said:


> http://www.theviraltrend.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/e30e3543ut-a-condom.jpg
> 
> A picture speaks more that 1000 words!


so funny 'cuz it's true!


----------

